# Getting a license on a kayak in Ohio



## WV. River Rat (Nov 18, 2006)

Got a new Kayak from Gander Mtn and will need to put some Ohio numbers on it. What will I need to register this boat with the dmv. I hate standing in line more then once so I better show up with the proper paperwork. I don't see a hull number on it. It's an Ocean Kayak. Any ideas?


----------



## Frustrated (Aug 31, 2006)

I got my inflatable pontoon boat registered about a month ago. They need proof of ownership and some kind of hull number or serial number. When I went I didnt have anything...they made up a hull number and I signed some paper saying that I own the vessel.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

If you are a WV resident ? and get a license there, it is good in OH.
...


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Ohio Regulations
http://www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft/opsguide/ohiovr1.htm
...


----------



## Hometown Tim (Jun 6, 2006)

Just go to the ODNR office on Morse rd in Columbus.Take your bill of sale,the ownership document you should have recieved when you bought it.
You can register two different ways,with a hull ID or just a sticker on the back.


----------



## WV. River Rat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the information everyone. Doesn't sound like it will be too much of a problem.


----------

